# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Ψυγειο Bosch σταματαει να λειτουργει

## athos231

Καλησπερα απο Γερμανια!
Αγορασα πριν καμια εβδομαδα ενα μεταχειρισμενο ψυγειο Bosch, αγνωστου ηλικιας(υπολογιζω οτι ειναι περιπου καμιας δεκαετιας),
το οποιο τις πρωτες δυο μερες δουλευε κανονικα. 
Η συντηρηση μια χαρα, η καταψυξη μια χαρα...τις τελευταιες μερες ομως αρχισε να μου κανει νερα.
Ενω πριν δουλευε κανονικα με παυσεις στο ενδιαμεσο της ημερας, τωρα δουλευει συνεχομενα χωρις να κανει καμια παυση για κανενα 12ωρο και μετα σταματαει ξαφνικα και χανει την θερμοκρασια του. 
Με το που το βγαλω απ την πριζα και το ξαναβαλω αρχιζει παλι να λειτουργει ασταματητα μεχρι τις επομενες δωδεκα ωρες.
Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει???
Δεν ειναι no frost.
Μηπως παιζει ρολο, το οτι ητανε παρατημενο εκτος λειτουργιας για κανα χρονο σε ενα υπογειο?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δώσε και άλλες διευκρινήσεις ... στα παρακάτω

1) 


> τις τελευταιες μερες ομως αρχισε να μου κανει νερα.


 Δίθυρο απλό ψυγείο? κλασσικό μηχανικό θερμοστάτη έχει? η πλακέτα? μοντέλο? ... σε ποια σημεία σου κάνει νερά (γενικός? συντήρηση /κατάψυξη?) 

2) 


> Ενω πριν δουλευε κανονικα με παυσεις στο ενδιαμεσο της ημερας, τωρα δουλευει συνεχομενα χωρις να κανει καμια παυση για κανενα 12ωρο και μετα σταματαει ξαφνικα και χανει την θερμοκρασια του.


Μόνιμα? σταματάει και χάνει την θερμοκρασία του ? ... δηλαδή π.χ. αν το αφήσεις και ώρες βλέπεις ότι δεν ξαναπαίρνει μόνο του μπροστά?

3) 


> Με το που το βγαλω απ την πριζα και το ξαναβαλω αρχιζει παλι να λειτουργει


 Αυτήν την ενέργεια (εννοείται μετά από παρατεταμένη παύση?) ... για πόσο χρόνο έβγαλες την μπρίζα και πότε την ξαναέβαλες? εννοείς στιγμιαία?

Πάντως από τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία που έδωσες , δεν το βλέπω να έχει διαρροή από υγρά η χαμηλής απόδοσης ψύξη για τα εξής παρακάτω



> Η συντηρηση μια χαρα, η καταψυξη μια χαρα.


σε συνδυασμό με το εξής παρακάτω



> Με το που το βγαλω απ την πριζα και το ξαναβαλω αρχιζει παλι να λειτουργει ασταματητα μεχρι τις επομενες δωδεκα ωρες.


 Που εννοείται στις επόμενες 12 ώρες είδες και πάλι καλή ψύξη.

Ποιο πολύ (θερμοστατικό) πρόβλημα βλέπω ή πλακέτας (αν έχει) ... και δεν αποκλείω κάποιο πρόβλημα (προστασίας/θερμικού) στο μοτέρ το οποίο να μην αφήνει το μοτέρ να δουλέψει συνεχόμενα εξαιτίας διακοπής από θερμικό του μοτέρ (αλλά αυτό εσύ θα μας το πεις ακούγοντας στο πως δουλεύει το μοτέρ) (για να το αποκλείσουμε ως αιτία) δηλαδή π.χ. ακούς στο μοτέρ ένα Ζζζζζζ για δευτερόλεπτα και μετά σβήνει και δεν μπορεί να εκκινήσει σε μόνιμη βάση κτλ.

----------


## ghostdog

αν δεις στο FD του ψυγειου τα 2 πρωτα προσθετεις το 20 κ βρισκεις την ηλικια του ψυγειου.

οπως γραφει ο παραπανω ισως ειναι ο θερμοστατης.
Αν το βγαζεις απο την πριζα την ωρα που δουλευει το μοτερ και το ξαναβαζεις αμεσως υπαρχει κινδυνος να το καψεις το μοτερ.
Αν ειχε προβλημα το θερμικο, δεν θα ξεκιναγε καν το μοτερ, οποτε δεν θα ειχες καθολου ψυξη.

πρεπει να μας πεις ομως το μοντελο... E-Nr ισως;

----------

